# Batteries



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

Currently have 1 diehard platinum battery in my truck, one mechanic told me to add another battery, and another mechanic told me I should be ok with 1. I have a 2010 gmc sierra 1500 with a hiniker


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

One good battery should be fine for just about everything. More important is your alternator - upgrade that if possible. That’s what I did years ago - really helps.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at idle amps


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

look at the cca of the battery, needs to be high, 800 plus


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

leolkfrm said:


> look at the cca of the battery, needs to be high, 800 plus


No way, mine are 799.95


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Better question is what are you plowing with this setup?

If you are just plowing your driveway, you don't need to do anything.


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

seville009 said:


> One good battery should be fine for just about everything. More important is your alternator - upgrade that if possible. That's what I did years ago - really helps.


Think I should go bigger?


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

I


leolkfrm said:


> look at the cca of the battery, needs to be high, 800 plus


I'll be checking that today thankd


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Better question is what are you plowing with this setup?
> 
> If you are just plowing your driveway, you don't need to do anything.


Parking lots just pushing and then clearing out the roads of the subdivision well whatever is left cuz there will be a guy with a skid doing the driveways and clearing out the streets as much as he can


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> look at the cca of the battery, needs to be high, 800 plus


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ssoto1192 said:


> Parking lots just pushing and then clearing out the roads of the subdivision well whatever is left cuz there will be a guy with a skid doing the driveways and clearing out the streets as much as he can


I guess I am the opposite side of the argument.

I would put 2 batteries in before I did an alternator...

But that is just my 2 cents...


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

^Agreed. All of my plow trucks have two batteries and just the stock alternator. No issues. We do change out the batteries quite often though just because I don't want the plows to ever be down when they are needed (every 4 years).


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Batteries are just storage, once there drained there's nothing left.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Batteries are just storage, once there drained there's nothing left.


Now, I know that your not a idiot, so I feel that we can have this conversation.

With the high output alternator, do you not see the batteries get wiped out at a faster rate and do not provide as "clean" of a charge?

The little that I know about batteries is that if I charge a battery with my wall charger at a 2 amp rate, it is a "better" charge than at a 10amp or more rate.

Does that not apply with alternators?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have two batteries as well. Cobbed up another Ford factory tray and moved this and that to where it looks factory. I have a stock alternator with a tad of a smaller pulley. The whole project was way cheaper than that of the so called hi output alternators. I used welding cable for this as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My first truck had a high output alt with 2 batteries, with about 400k km I had replaced both alt an batteries about 3 times. My 07 I bought with the dual alternator package and dual batteries. At 500k Im still on the original alts and the second set of batteries. Everything on my truck is electric, salter,plow, touch screen radio, air bag and air shock compressor, after market lights, hoist etc. I swear my voltage gauge is painted on cause it never moves. Battery chargers have come a long way as well, you can now set them to boost, kill the battery and charge in a way that cleans the plates of crystallization. It falls from the plates and gets reabsorbed by the acid. I have done multiple bats that held a short charge, and they act like new batteries now.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you go into more detail about the charger and method of charging? Thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> With the high output alternator, do you not see the batteries get wiped out at a faster rate and do not provide as "clean" of a charge?


Remember it's an alternator and not a battery charger persay.
Your alt is running all your accessories then charging the batt so there's some amp fluctuation, so no it's not as controlled as a steady 2amp battery charger.
The slower and more controlled charge the better.
The more draw, the more wear on both, factory alts (lower amp ones) just can't keep up over time.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

FordFisherman said:


> Can you go into more detail about the charger and method of charging? Thanks.


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

You guys are the best


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Great video thanks


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Bought one of those chargers last nite. Gonna test it out when delivered.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've got a smart charger ordered off the tool truck. Will see how she works.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> I've got a smart charger ordered off the tool truck. Will see how she works.


Just outta wonder, you have all the tool trucks by you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I've got a smart charger ordered off the tool truck. Will see how she works.


Which one? (Truck and charger?)


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Keep a good battery, by good have the cold crank amps checked that will indicate the condition of your battery. Most service centers offer it for free...hoping you will buy their battery when you need it. 

Charging...the larger the alternator the better it can work. They are self regulated and will not over charge or charge too much. I used the word charge..they do not charge they maintain keeping the level up.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Diehard Platinum is a rebranded Odyssey thin plate pure lead (tppl) agm battery. They shouldn't be charged with a regular battery charger, there is a specific charge profile for charging that battery technology.

Also, you can plow a TON of power into a tppl battery. I sell tppl batteries for forklifts, and I can spec them with a charger that has a 54% higher start rate than a standard battery. So I would recommend single battery and bigger alternator for now.

If you're doing lots, chances are you're not moving the plow constantly like doing driveways in a subdivision. Your setup should be fine. Those batteris are made t be deep discharged anyway.

Unfortunately, you can't buy that battery at Sears anymore.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Just outta wonder, you have all the tool trucks by you?


Snap on and Cornwell stop in. The others are around, but two is enough. Between those two seems to be $300.00 a week. Darn heavy truck softwear is expensive.


----------

